# E46 Business Cd Aux Input Problem



## e46_rob (Dec 30, 2008)

I have purchased an aux input to replace the CD changer on my E46, however when installed, the 'AUX' option does not show on the display when the 'Mode' button is pressed. From threads i've read it says that only '02 models on will allow this to work, but mine (i think) is an '03. The label on the cd player says 01-03, is that the build date?

Any ideas how i can get this working?


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

e46_rob said:


> I have purchased an aux input to replace the CD changer on my E46, however when installed, the 'AUX' option does not show on the display when the 'Mode' button is pressed. From threads i've read it says that only '02 models on will allow this to work, but mine (i think) is an '03. The label on the cd player says 01-03, is that the build date?
> 
> Any ideas how i can get this working?


In the US, the build date of the car is printed on the label on the driver side door jamb. Where is you aux adapter connected to? If it is plugged into the CD changer prewiring in the trunk, there is no aux mode. If your adapter is BMW and plugged into the back of the radio headunit and there is no aux mode, your HU does not support it. Only cars built after 9/02 support the OEM aux adapter.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## FelixP (Apr 18, 2010)

I also have similar problem with 04 325Ci. I bought BMW OEM Part No. 6512 0153 501 and connected using instructions into the back of the radio. When I press "MODE' button the AUX does not show. Any ideas? Are there any DIP switches that need to be changed?

PE


----------

